# Bulk RAT Feed



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone know of a decent supplier of rat food. I can only get 2kg bags here in Ireland. Will be in Bristol at the end of the month


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

make your own much better and cheaper: victory: all you need is 

crushed oat (2 parts)
flaked maize (2 parts)
mixed poultry grain (1 part)
rabbit royale (1 part)
working dog biscuit (1 part)
pig pellet (1 part)


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

most people i know use pig rolls and they come in a big sack


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

we use a mix of pig pellets and small animal feed.. the small animal feed is £12 for a 15Kg bad.. and the pig pellets are £5 for 20Kg.. we just mix it all together in a big metal bin.. one sack of each..
Owen


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use 15-20kg bags of reggie rat food from the wholesaler, if the wholesaler sells it, shops must


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

i use argo rat cubes costs me £8 for 15kg and last ages

daniel


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

sw3an29 said:


> most people i know use pig rolls and they come in a big sack


Umm might look at this. Would multis take it as well if crushed



bosshogg said:


> make your own much better and cheaper: victory: all you need is
> 
> crushed oat (2 parts)
> flaked maize (2 parts)
> ...


Will remember this but also need it for multis



Athravan said:


> I use 15-20kg bags of reggie rat food from the wholesaler, if the wholesaler sells it, shops must



Where do you get it. I live in Ireland, none of the pet shops do big bags. I m in Bristol at the end of the month and can collect a couple of bags


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I would think they probably can its just getting them to order it. Most dont stock it due to space but can order in.


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

My problem is that I will only be in somerset for a few days


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i use that mix for multis, mice,rats, degus, striped mice, spiney mice, gerbils and hamsters: victory: it's suitable for all rodents and small animals


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> i use that mix for multis, mice,rats, degus, striped mice, spiney mice, gerbils and hamsters: victory: it's suitable for all rodents and small animals


That is great will grab some pig feed etc the next time I am in town : victory:


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

thecivvie said:


> That is great will grab some pig feed etc the next time I am in town : victory:


 
I feed mine on sow pellet,dog biscuit and jollys gerbil mix.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

I just buy 15kg Reggie Rat Food.


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

fazer600sy said:


> I just buy 15kg Reggie Rat Food.


Sadly cannot get the big bags over here


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

*rodent food*

I use wagg dog food from jollyes £8-50 for 20kgs...phil


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been using a mix of vitalin flake dog food, working dog pellets and a guineal pig food but I have just ordered the makings of Bosshoggs mix so I'll see how that goes.

Should last an age as I'm still building up my colonies.

Also the maize will do the ponies and the dog food I already feed the dogs


----------



## thecivvie (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah I am going to start mixing shortly need to get to my local feed merchant


----------

